# Breeding Goal



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

When doing a breeding goal or plan, what is the *single* most important thing that you are aiming for in an outcome? I'm talking about working lines and not show...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

First and formost, don't neuter and spay all of your dogs. Oh sure, for a lot of people out there it is really hard to contain their dogs to keep them from getting bred randomly, but then again, maybe they cannot tell male from female either.

With all the anti breeders and vet school "experts" this should be an interesting thread.

Unfortunately, in this country, if you produce a strong working dog, you cannot find homes for them as easily as the weaker flyball type dogs. I am seeing a lot of breeders breeding weaker dogs as they cannot find homes for the really nice ones.

Having said that, keeping the price high on pups seems to be the most important consideration I am seeing in breeders. That, and an inability to maintain a line, or working ability.

The future will be an interesting time, I am curious if we will have anything left.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> When doing a breeding goal or plan, what is the *single* most important thing that you are aiming for in an outcome? I'm talking about working lines and not show...



For me the answer would be easy. Dogs that can be trained as PSD's.

DFrost


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> When doing a breeding goal or plan, what is the *single* most important thing that you are aiming for in an outcome? I'm talking about working lines and not show...


Not to be a wise guy, but for me it's *FORM & FUNCTION *which I believe is the single most important thing. I don't believe in breeding 1/2 a dog. There is no valid reason that a dog bred to the conformation standard should not be able to compete on the schutzhund field or any other field for that matter.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Of course, there's many things that are very important, but I'm largely fond of a temperament that displays a strong desire and willingness to interact with the handler. I'm not really a magnetic personality in training, so it's more fun for me to have a dog that's eager to "push" for interaction. A dog that's too aloof is no fun, and a dog that "gives me finger" infuriates me.

Is this "biddability", and is this a heritable characteristic? I think it is, to an extent. There are lots of behaviors that are very heritable, and need little environmental coaxing. Does "dominant" lead to "aloof" or "independant"? Perhaps it often does, but not necessarily. I like dominant temperaments too, but at the same time there's just nothing more pleasing for me than a dog that says _"OK, what are we doin' now? Alright, yeah!"_ I guess if you want a workingdog, you should look for a dog that wants to work.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

> When doing a breeding goal or plan, what is the single most important thing that you are aiming for in an outcome? I'm talking about working lines and not show...


To answer another way: whatever meets the job's criteria. Here's a link to a group intending to "standardize" that process. SWGDOG SC 3 – SELECTION OF SERVICEABLE DOGS


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

a brave, body hard, pushbite, self assured, dog which we want to work ourselves to. We don't breed for somebody else, we breed for ourselves.
preferbly a brindle xHH.
flipside is they really want to work (bite) but ob isn't always they're favourite thing, they're stubborn, have a total mind of their own and only want to please you if it pleases them to.


----------



## Mike Smith (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi
Biddability, with a inbuilt game sense, a feeling of old, ancient understanding but in a young dog. A dog that makes me think it has been here before


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

It's hard to pick one trait-but if I had to I'd say temperament. Temperament that encompasses a true working dog(confident, good drives, good nerves), one that wants to work and is capable of working in a variety of venues with it's handler. A GSD is a working dog and that is what the goal should be.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Kind of like Tim Martens, I view temperament as "the sum of all behaviors", and there are some aspects and their opposites that can be fit for different types of work. And as Seleena says, who's on the other end of the leash matters as well. SWGDOG SC5 – SELECTION OF HANDLERS If I'm getting this right, 50% dog, 50% handler, 50% job, 50% environment = 200%!!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Improving on what I already have


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

That was so obvious, I can't believe I didn't think of that


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Mike Smith said:


> Hi
> Biddability, with a inbuilt game sense, a feeling of old, ancient understanding but in a young dog. A dog that makes me think it has been here before





Trish Campbell said:


> It's hard to pick one trait-but if I had to I'd say temperament. Temperament that encompasses a true working dog(confident, good drives, good nerves), one that wants to work and is capable of working in a variety of venues with it's handler. A GSD is a working dog and that is what the goal should be.


 Much easier to use these qoutes so nicely put.


----------



## Lisa Clark (Feb 14, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> When doing a breeding goal or plan, what is the *single* most important thing that you are aiming for in an outcome?


Exceptional nerves because without those, they are not much good for anything, working or pet.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Top priority is good working temperament, followed by health, followed by a functional, utilitarian structure.

If I had to pick just one aspect of temperament, I'd agree with Lisa on nerves, and for the very same reason. All the best drive, hardness, biddability, focus, good health, beautiful structure, yada yada in the world is useless if the dog has weak nerves. Weak nerved dogs don't even make good pets, much less a suitable working dog.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd have to say health, i.e. good hips, good elbows, good function and form - without these the best drive, confidence, aggression, etc. will surely have no bearing.

Liquidate me if you want but otherwise it's like having a Porsche without Sprit!

Gillian


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

And if the breeder is looking out for this - he's looking out for the other things which are important, too. What good is a helathy jumping kangaroo of a dog if he has no drive, no confidence, no aggression?

Gillian


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

Health & temperament equally.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Right now, just setting my sights on the right and correct dogs to start. I'm picky and not just wanting a litter. Could be I never find a bitch I want pups out of bad enough. If I don't believe they can or will produce better than I can buy from someone else, there is no point in breeding my own.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

My next goal is conformation.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe,

Having lived in a world where everyone is convinced they could produce the "one and only" note: the next WUSV, Maliinois Champion, usw. instead of concentrating on a welll- balanced, homegene litter, I find your thoughts refreshing. My husband was attracted by the idea of producing a good GSD but truly, there are so many good GSDs near to us Switzerland, Germany, Belgium, Austria, etc. that I can't see the need. 

There are so many good pizzas out there - why should I make my own? Obviously it would be interesting but we should have started this years ago but then we we fully convinced that our Landseer was the dog for us. We hit on the GSD later in life, but not too late[-o< 

Cheers
Gillian


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

My #1 Goal is to produce a dog that will be capable to excell on and off the field when it counts.:smile:


----------

